# Immigration to South Africa



## itsgold (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi,

Am looking for management accountant role and having opportunities in Joburg and cape town and am an Indian.
Planning to get critical skill visa. Can anyone suggest which place is safe and let me know the cost of living in these places.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

itsgold said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am looking for management accountant role and having opportunities in Joburg and cape town and am an Indian.
> Planning to get critical skill visa. Can anyone suggest which place is safe and let me know the cost of living in these places.


Both Johannesburg and Capetown are not very safe. Infact all South African cities. But if u follow basic safety protocols like not withdrawing large amount of cash, avoiding crime hotspots, living in secure accomodation etc then you will be fine. But I find the cost of living in Johannesburg cheaper than in Capetown others differ.


----------



## itsgold (Apr 15, 2021)

jollem said:


> Both Johannesburg and Capetown are not very safe. Infact all South African cities. But if u follow basic safety protocols like not withdrawing large amount of cash, avoiding crime hotspots, living in secure accomodation etc then you will be fine. But I find the cost of living in Johannesburg cheaper than in Capetown others differ.


Can you let me know any good consultancy for getting Critical Skill Visa


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

itsgold said:


> Can you let me know any good consultancy for getting Critical Skill Visa


 What skill do you want to apply under?


----------

